# Grand Seiko sbgx115 review



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

This hobby of ours..is a strange and particular one.
So many quirks..so many nuances. 
I find myself having 'daring' enough tastes...yet I have the most boring of brands (mikeyrolex anyone?)

Grand Seiko. So polarizing.
Grand Seiko quartz? What the heck...? Why would anybody pay that much for a Seiko? Much less a quartz? 
Yet...the ownership of a GS..especially a GS quartz...is one that defines this crazy hobby of ours for me.
Wearing this new arrival...looking at it in different lights...

Owning a GS is about accepting & loving the timepiece as a whole. Its not about the movement...the fit...finishing...the name...the value anymore.
I stare at it...not to look at the time..or admire the different contours and edges on it..or to look at the hands moving..
I can't stop looking because it is that alluring. I am paying that much..because it is a damn good watch...and a very fine looking...shall I say it..beautiful timepiece.






































o look at that white! look at the full raised markers! 























It just shimmers away. steady solid hands...moving...they don't tick. u don't hear any ticking!












































Absolutely spectacular. 
Enjoy!









*of course Domo & CitizenM had a hand in this
**Dan from Timeless Luxury Watches is the man to go to of course.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

for Domo & Geoffbot


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

few more pics


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

few more pics





































the one that started it all


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Amazing, I'd never heard of that 9Fxx diver !


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Neither did I. Thanks for the many photos.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

This new Seiko GS diver has been largely discussed in a thread on the Seiko & Citizen subforum.

It could have been a wonderful candidate for my next purchase but it has a lot of things I don't like.

First of all the lack of the date that someone justified saying that a true diver is a tool watch that so it doesn't really need to show a date to serve its primary mission. I don't see the presence of a date window as distracting so this very basic complication would have been very helpful and unobtrusive.

Second I dislike a lot the bezel: it is too fat and the font is (in my very personal opinion) horrible. Rolex has by far a better balance between the various elements of the watch.

Third, it is unjustifiably expensive because it costs almost the double of a "classic" Grand Seiko. And if you consider how much it costs, would you really be able to use it as a "tool" watch rather than jewelry ?

In the end it is a personal opinion that this watch represents for Seiko a very big lost opportunity... Let's see if Citizen will do a HAQ diver...


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Not a fan of divers so an HAQ diver is not that desirable to me.


----------



## KD in Jax (Mar 1, 2008)

Maybe it's obvious, but I wonder . . but does this particular diver watch represent the most accurate, most refined diver, quartz, tool watch in the world? Breitling's Colt maybe being in second place (based on price anyway).

I do agree . . not including the date almost kills why you'd want it, since you can get the Breitling (new) for $1,500 less.

Still, this Seiko is in a class of its own. Just my two cents.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Same here, wouldn't part with that kind of money for a tool watch, especially since my SBCM023 is still HAQ (none of the dreared 8Fxx drift so far...) !


----------



## chris01 (Jan 5, 2011)

I think that the Sinn UX has a fair claim as the best HAQ diver. Unfortunately it (like the Seiko) doesn't have an independent hour hand, so for me it's a non-starter.


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

chris01 said:


> I think that the Sinn UX has a fair claim as the best HAQ diver. Unfortunately it (like the Seiko) doesn't have an independent hour hand, so for me it's a non-starter.


I agree and if I would really wanted to get a HAQ diver to dive, I would have bought a Sinn UX which cost half the price and probably it's more robust. If we want to speak about accuracy, all the HAQ with TC have the same accuracy. The only watches who do a bit better are the A660/A010 Citizen and some special GS with the golden star which are rated at 5spy rather than 10 spy. So in my opinion speaking about accuracy in a TC watch to make distinctions doesn't make a lot of sense to me...


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

I see a discussion if this is a tool watch.
It is not.
Serious (and not so serious) divers use suuntos or other dive computers when dive.
Only WIS can deceive himself that a $$$$ watch is a necessity under water.
We must face the truth that in this forum we talk about jewelry and accesoires.


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with you totally, that's why I don't see the reason for Seiko to manufacture a watch as it is a tool while the target is completely different. I like a lot divers but only for their look not for their use. I don't dive and I seldom use the watch under water, even in the shower. That is why I would prefer Seiko to do a diver watch with a special regard to its look and giving to people like me some useful functions that this SBGX115 does not have. In the end I am sure (and I know) that all the people who dive don't care for accuracy and if they really want a tool watch they go for a specialized watch to dive that, of course, would be crazy to use in the real world.

Despite that, I disagree when you say that in this forum we talk about "jewelry and accessories" because if you read the many thread in this HAQ subforum you'll find a lot of technics and informations. My watch is for sure neither a jewel nor an accessory...


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

alexandrov said:


> ...
> We must face the truth that in this forum we talk about jewelry and accesoires.


You may be right in general. But this is not true here, in the HAQ subforum. Here people value certain watches for specific practical and functional reasons.


----------



## Jack1024 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just got the black one about a week ago....LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

chris01 said:


> I think that the Sinn UX has a fair claim as the best HAQ diver. Unfortunately it (like the Seiko) doesn't have an independent hour hand, so for me it's a non-starter.


In terms of depth capability (5000m - just don't try it out yourself as at that depth your head would compress to the size of a golf ball), and readability under water, it is definitely a winner. On the accuracy front, as you can see from my tests (Currently 21 SPY), it may not be the most accurate. Theoretically it should be no worse than other ETA TC calibres, and the calibre could be user adjustable, but as the watch is oil filled and must be sent back to Sinn for servicing adjustment is not a user option. Sinn will only adjust if the watch is out by more than 15 SPY.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Can someone with better memory tell me if we have seen a movement shot of the Sinn UX?


----------



## chris01 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sabresoft said:


> On the accuracy front, as you can see from my tests (Currently 21 SPY), it may not be the most accurate. Theoretically it should be no worse than other ETA TC calibres, and the calibre could be user adjustable, but as the watch is oil filled and must be sent back to Sinn for servicing adjustment is not a user option. Sinn will only adjust if the watch is out by more than 15 SPY.


The ETA 955.652 is unusual (or possibly unique) in having an adjustment of +/- 0.66 SPM (8 SPY), as opposed to the normal 4 SPY. Perhaps that's why Sinn don't want to get involved in small adjustments. The ETA technical doc says that the movement should not be adjusted if the error is smaller than +/- 0.8 SPM (9.6 SPY). I have never seen any claim from Sinn about the accuracy of the UX.

I believe that Breitling applies the same 15 sec constraint to its SuperQuartz watches, although I've no idea why.


----------



## chris01 (Jan 5, 2011)

ronalddheld said:


> Can someone with better memory tell me if we have seen a movement shot of the Sinn UX?


Certainly can't remember one. If you remove the back all you'll see at first is the 20 mm lithium battery, like the Longines VHP PCs.


----------



## chris01 (Jan 5, 2011)

chris01 said:


> Certainly can't remember one. If you remove the back all you'll see at first is the 20 mm lithium battery, like the Longines VHP PCs.


Here's a picture from ETA's technical doc. The battery covers the inner light grey area - you can see the three battery clips at 3 / 7 / 11 o'clock.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

That will do, thanks.


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

chris01 said:


> I believe that Breitling applies the same 15 sec constraint to its SuperQuartz watches, although I've no idea why.


If they claim 15 and you get 5 you're happy. If they claim 5 and you get 10, you're cranky, and service gets busy with warranty claims.

Clearly 3 of my ETA based TC watches perform really well. The Miros with a little more fiddling could also do better, I'm sure. The Sinn will have to wait until battery replacement time to get adjusted.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

dicioccio said:


> This new Seiko GS diver has been largely discussed in a thread on the Seiko & Citizen subforum.
> 
> It could have been a wonderful candidate for my next purchase but it has a lot of things I don't like.
> 
> ...


Actually..i wear all my watches anywhere everywhere costly or not.
They are 'tools' to me and i will not buy em' if i can't use em' whenever i want.

In this instance..i dig divers..this one happened to be a very good looking piece with a HAQ movement in it


----------



## dicioccio (Jul 14, 2011)

You lucky ! I don't have such an availability of money to justify that...


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

Doesn't theUX come with a COSC certificate? In which case Sinn at least tacitly claims 25.5 sec per year. And I think all the Breitling so-called Superquartz are COSC too, aren't they? Not as good as GS quartz or The Citizen, but at least it's a number.


----------



## chris01 (Jan 5, 2011)

artec said:


> Doesn't theUX come with a COSC certificate? In which case Sinn at least tacitly claims 25.5 sec per year. And I think all the Breitling so-called Superquartz are COSC too, aren't they? Not as good as GS quartz or The Citizen, but at least it's a number.


Sinn mention COSC and chronometer standards in their technical glossary but it seems a bit weasel-wordy, as they don't seem to explicitly claim any testing for the UX, or any specific accuracy data, or the provision of a COSC certificate with the watch. Can a German-assembled watch with a Swiss movement receive a COSC certificate? Perhaps a recent purchaser can provide the answer?

The Aerospace that I once owned had a certificate *from Breitling* stating that it had passed COSC testing, but no actual test data. My ML Miros had something similar, plus a certificate of results from COSC.


----------



## mechonster (Dec 26, 2010)

alexandrov said:


> I see a discussion if this is a tool watch.
> It is not.
> Serious (and not so serious) divers use suuntos or other dive computers when dive.
> Only WIS can deceive himself that a $$$$ watch is a necessity under water.
> We must face the truth that in this forum we talk about jewelry and accesoires.


Pretty much spot on.
Kolega mn.si prav ,no ne moje da se otreche che mashinata e luda.
inache za gmurkane g-shock


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

artec said:


> Doesn't theUX come with a COSC certificate? In which case Sinn at least tacitly claims 25.5 sec per year. And I think all the Breitling so-called Superquartz are COSC too, aren't they? Not as good as GS quartz or The Citizen, but at least it's a number.


My UX came with a certificate. And at around 21 SPY still falls within COSC. But most of the ETA TC calibres perform better than COSC, and so it is not unrealistic to expect better than COSC performance. My other ETA calibre watches run in the 3 - 8 SPY range.


----------



## Rekoil (Nov 25, 2013)

Any chance of size comparisons with other popular divers like the shogun/sumo/marinemaster/grand seiko spring drive diver?


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

@Rekoll
Not from me, I'm afraid. Maybe from other forum members with wider knowledge.....?


----------



## richy176 (Sep 26, 2013)

Rekoil,

If you just do a google searech on each model you will easily find that information. Just using the search facility on this forum will most likely produce reviews of them.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Rekoil said:


> Any chance of size comparisons with other popular divers like the shogun/sumo/marinemaster/grand seiko spring drive diver?


hmm..i just did this post
maybe it can help?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/divers-galore-clasps-bracelets-lume-1216154.html#post9665954


----------



## Rekoil (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks mikey. Size is a weird thing sometimes, I had a shogun recently. Initially felt ok the over time realised it was too big. The comparison to the submariner helps a lot. It's a awesome piece. Congratulations on snagging one!


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Rekoil said:


> Thanks mikey. Size is a weird thing sometimes, I had a shogun recently. Initially felt ok the over time realised it was too big. The comparison to the submariner helps a lot. It's a awesome piece. Congratulations on snagging one!


I feel both the shogun and sumo are a bit too long L2L..hence wears bigger than it is...even though the design should actually make it wear small (shrouded bezel..tapered lugs etc)


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

This watch is haunting me. Think I need it more with every sight. Any owners care to give an update of how you're getting along with it?


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Rekoil said:


> Any chance of size comparisons with other popular divers like the shogun/sumo/marinemaster/grand seiko spring drive diver?





Ish said:


> This watch is haunting me. Think I need it more with every sight. Any owners care to give an update of how you're getting along with it?


Would like to know as well. Really loving the looks on this model!


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

Beautiful piece. Doesn't carry the status of a Rolex, but the build quality is there. I own some nice quartz watches, a Breitling Colt 44 and an Omega SMP. Not much out there for those of us willing to spend on higher end quartz builds. Seems most of the high end brands seem turn up their noses at quartz. I also have some nice autos, but still love the grab and go accuracy of quartz. I like this Seiko, and would considered buying one, even knowing most wouldn't recognize it for what it is.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Inspired by mikeylacroix's photos and review comments, among others, I have a GS SBGX115 inbound. Owned a 2014 Colt quartz briefly last year, but flipped as I just couldn't bond with that timepiece. Very much look forward to the this white dial GS diver and will post pics after received.


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

I also succumbed to temptation and have a SBGX115 inbound from Japan. I've been a Seiko guy from the 70s, but recently began focusing on other brands with more prestigious reputations. The more I learned about Seiko quartz history, the 9F movement, and what goes into building these pieces, the more value I recognized. I was also able to negotiate an attractive price, due to the fact that these watches are largely undervalued in the market. I'm keeping my Breitling Colt 44 though Looking forward to the pics.


tsteph12 said:


> Inspired by mikeylacroix's photos and review comments, among others, I have a GS SBGX115 inbound. Owned a 2014 Colt quartz briefly last year, but flipped as I just couldn't bond with that timepiece. Very much look forward to the this white dial GS diver and will post pics after received.


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

Can anyone verify lug width? I'd like to order some extra straps for the one I have inbound. L2L distance might also be helpful to those considering.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

This is my grail quartz watch.What a beautiful collection you have!


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

22mm and 50mm.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Arrived a couple of days ago. Gorgeous dial, great lume, and quite comfortable on wrist. Love it!


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

Yup; liking mine a lot.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

I know it's 3 years since you posted this ... do you still have the SBGX115? Opinions? I've got one coming this Wednesday....



tsteph12 said:


> Arrived a couple of days ago. Gorgeous dial, great lume, and quite comfortable on wrist. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3778650
> 
> View attachment 3778666


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

das997 said:


> I know it's 3 years since you posted this ... do you still have the SBGX115? Opinions? I've got one coming this Wednesday....


Yep. On drew canvas


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

das997 said:


> I know it's 3 years since you posted this ... do you still have the SBGX115? Opinions? I've got one coming this Wednesday....


Great watch, but I sold a long time ago unfortunately to raise funds for another purchase (aka, ritual de la habitual).


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

I got mine a few weeks ago and it is absolutely my favourite watch. I enjoy wearing it more than the Rollies and Jagers I've had.


----------



## hughesyn (Oct 9, 2014)

johnnmiller1 said:


> I got mine a few weeks ago and it is absolutely my favourite watch. I enjoy wearing it more than the Rollies and Jagers I've had.


And a lot more accurate, so it does its job of telling the time better too.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

johnnmiller1 said:


> I got mine a few weeks ago and it is absolutely my favourite watch. I enjoy wearing it more than the Rollies and Jagers I've had.


Got money a week ago. It was a choice between this and the Pelagos. Glad I went with the GS.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Has anyone here moved completely away (or never was invested in) from mechanical watches. I now have four quartz pieces (SBGX115, Omega Seamaster, King Seiko Dual Quartz, and a beater Seiko SNE109. Wondering if I should get rid of the mechanicals ... not that they're worth that much (Seiko SUMO, Seiko FFF, Seiko SARB035 and SARZ005 (Kanji)).


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

das997 said:


> Has anyone here moved completely away (or never was invested in) from mechanical watches. I now have four quartz pieces (SBGX115, Omega Seamaster, King Seiko Dual Quartz, and a beater Seiko SNE109. Wondering if I should get rid of the mechanicals ... not that they're worth that much (Seiko SUMO, Seiko FFF, Seiko SARB035 and SARZ005 (Kanji)).


If you still like them and still wear them, why not keep them?


----------



## emale (Jun 9, 2008)

Just put a mesh on my SBGX117.

Its the Omega 1247/237 22mm mesh. I had to use 1.78mm spring bars .


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

emale said:


> Just put a mesh on my SBGX117.
> 
> Its the Omega 1247/237 22mm mesh. I had to use 1.78mm spring bars .


Looks good! Tell me if you notice any wear on the drilled lug holes using a"skinny" spring bar. It would sure open up a lot of bracelet/strap possibilities of it doesn't. PS: loving the SBGX115 ;-)

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## emale (Jun 9, 2008)

das997 said:


> Looks good! Tell me if you notice any wear on the drilled lug holes using a"skinny" spring bar. It would sure open up a lot of bracelet/strap possibilities of it doesn't. PS: loving the SBGX115 ;-)
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


The bar is thinner at 1.78mm. The ends are the same as regular seiko fat spring bars , 1.1mm.

I guess that wont cause any wear on the lug holes.


----------

